# Перевод wiki Gentoo

## DPRGS

Народ, предлагаю тем у кого есть права переводчика, а тем кого нет запросить, поднапрячся и осилить перевод wiki Gentoo. Начать предлагаю с Руководства. Это поднимет популярность Gentoo и радость людей.

----------

## DPRGS

Видно альтруизм сейчас не в чести ...

----------

## Pinkbyte

Если хочешь скооперироваться - свяжись с blueboar по его гентушному адресу - blueboar[собака]gentoo.org - он тебе расскажет что сейчас нужно перевести в первую очередь. Заодно сведет с другими переводчиками.

----------

## TigerJr

получил права переводчика - получи обязанности переводчика)))))

----------

## Fredd_Wils0n

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Если хочешь скооперироваться - свяжись с blueboar по его гентушному адресу - blueboar[собака]gentoo.org - он тебе расскажет что сейчас нужно перевести в первую очередь. Заодно сведет с другими переводчиками.

 

Написал туда, не отвечают

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *Fredd_Wils0n wrote:*   

>  *Pinkbyte wrote:*   Если хочешь скооперироваться - свяжись с blueboar по его гентушному адресу - blueboar[собака]gentoo.org - он тебе расскажет что сейчас нужно перевести в первую очередь. Заодно сведет с другими переводчиками. 
> 
> Написал туда, не отвечают

 

Неудивительно

Похоже у нас СНОВА нет никого, кто заведовал бы русским переводом документации. Обидно  :Sad: 

Напиши в IRC на #gentoo-wiki если хочешь опубликовать что-то на что у тебя в wiki нет прав(вся документация нынче в wiki)

----------

